# cooling down a vivarium



## perrythe1 (Oct 24, 2009)

hello, i recently got 2 crested geckos and i found out that the vivarium tempreture is roughly 75-78 during the day, and about 65-68 at night, but its winter, and the tempretures are ok...so what do i do in the summer? my room gets very hot so i have been browsing websites looking for products to lower the tempretures, i came across one called "the lucky reptile terra fan". it arrived today and i plugged it in to see its effect, and well..it doesnt push out alot of air, so i cant see how this is going to help in the summer, so basically im asking if anyone has simular problems in the summer with keeping the tempreture down in there vivariums, and what they used to do so, all help is much apreciated, thanks


----------



## gmorris194 (Oct 20, 2008)

Have a look at this link:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/313022-crested-geckos-advice-overheating-underheating.html


----------



## SilkySkills (Nov 13, 2009)

*Fans*

Have you tried using two fans one to suck fresh/cooler air in and one to push the old/warmer air out.
Place the fans at oppisite ends of the vivarium it works better then placing the fans next to eachother
Depending on the size of the viv determins the size and power of the fans
PC fans come in a range of size's and some are more powerfull then others
There is usally a guide on how much air the fans will move on the boxes

Hope this solves your problem...


----------



## perrythe1 (Oct 24, 2009)

yeah thats what the lucky reptile terra fan is, but it aint summer yet so i cant really test it out. but it has 2 fans, 1 sucks in air 1 pushes it out, will that really have any effect?

only problem is they dont seem to suck or push out alot of air, my vivarium is the exo terra medium jungle (cant remember the size in inches), what type of fan would you recommend for that size, and where can i purchase? thanks.


----------



## SilkySkills (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes mate it will defently as long as the fans have the power to flush out the air
I know that PC fans are quite poerfull for their size 
Other then that maybe a thermostat would be another option


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

ATC 800 or habicool with a cooling fan wired in - B&Q clip on works great and is cheap!


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

A fan will only work if the air it is sucking in is cooler than the viv, so if your room gets 'very hot' then a fan might not do any good. Depending on hot hot your room gets you could change the bulb/heater/mat for a smaller one? My beardy viv has a 100W basking bulb now, but in summer it only needs a 40W to get the right temps?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

A fan will work based on evaporation. Give it a try!


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

as said above,it dosnt matter that its cycling the air if the whole room is the same temperature,
i have the same problem with the uroplatus,well its even worse to be honest,
you realy havent got many options exept moving them to a cooler part of the house or getting a decent ac unit,which can be quite expensive,

i have just moved to a new flat,i chose the room on the north side of the house,the sun only hits the south face of the house so i dont get any direct sunlight coming in through the window,
with rhacs you have a bit more scope than uroplatus but you dont want to be exeeding 85degrees for any extended periods,we dont get many days that hot but you have to be ready for them when they come!


----------



## perrythe1 (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks alot for the help, i think im going to go with the ac unit


----------

